# good deals western channel



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Does anyone know of any good deals early september for a return crossing on the western channel route for a fiat panel van conversion.The cheapest i can find at the moment is condor lines at £240 with fast cat return st malo to pool. I fancy a change from our usual dover calais route with seafrance .
regards terry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Terry- I think we'd all like one but is there such a thing as a Good Deal on Western Ferries-all the time Brittany have the monopoly I doubt it.


----------

